# która zmieniamy w słowa rzucane na majka



## Amarian

Hello ... I am new here.
Few days agoI heard a song but I a not sure about what it phrase could means.. " która zmieniamy w słowa rzucane na majka " any sugestion I would be grateful . 

By a little idea it more or less said:

to co nas łaczy to czyst pasja,
która zmieniamy w słowa rzucane na majka,
rap w nas, czyli najczystrza esensja.

Thank you.


----------



## majlo

Welcome to the forum, Amarian. 

Roughly it means:

_what brings us together is pure passion
which we change into words that we say/sing to the microphone
rap (is) inside us, that is the purest essence

_You're welcome.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Welcome to the forum, Amarian.
> 
> Roughly it means:
> 
> _what brings us together is pure passion_
> _which we change into words that we say/sing to the microphone_
> _rap (is) inside us, that is the purest essence_
> 
> You're welcome.


We should add that this is not a "normal" Polish language, but a special "rap people Polish".


----------



## majlo

Apart from the slang word "majk" which stands for _microphone_, I do not see anything special or slangy about this excerpt.


----------



## Thomas1

Amarian, welcome to the forum. 

I took the liberty of having a stub at translating it into Spanish:


> to co nas łaczy to czyst pasja,
> która zmieniamy w słowa rzucane na majka,
> rap w nas, czyli najczystrza esensja.


 *
*Lo que nos une es una pasión pura
  Que cambiamos en las palabras que cantamos con un micro
  (El) rap (está) en nosotros, es decir la esencia más pura  

In Enlish I would have used a tad different formulation in the second half of the second line than Majlo did:
_sung/we sing into a mike_
But that's not that important if you are only interested in grasping the gist of it. 




majlo said:


> Apart from the slang word "majk" which stands for _microphone_, I do not see anything special or slangy about this excerpt.


To tell the truth I had to read until your post to see what "majk" meant.  I never knew it was used in Polish.


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> To tell the truth I had to read until your post to see what "majk" meant.  I never knew it was used in Polish.



It's especially used in rap slang. I'm not sure but it might come from the English _mic_ which is also used in rap slang in the USA and the UK.


----------



## Amarian

Thank you so much to everyone!
I am very grateful!


----------



## Thomas1

Let's have a look at the language of the excerpt: 


> to co nas łaczy to czyst pasja,


No problem with this one.


> która zmieniamy w słowa rzucane na majka,


I do think "rzucać słowa na majka" belongs in rap slang not in standard Polish. Except for the expression "rzucać słowa na wiatr" I can't think of another context where I would use the formulation "rzucać słowa".


> rap w nas, czyli najczystrza esensja.


"rap w nas" also sounds... well, rappish. The omission of the verb to be and the overall stylistic effect of this part give a certain tang to it, don't you think? 

On the other hand, except for "majk", the words themselves are perfectly fine in the standard Polish language. 

I will refrain, however, from commenting upon spelling  and interpunction.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Apart from the slang word "majk" which stands for _microphone_, I do not see anything special or slangy about this excerpt.


Well, this is one of the key words, and without understanding this word the rest is obscure enough.


----------

